# (income) tax return = δήλωση φόρου (εισοδήματος), φορολογική δήλωση



## nickel (Jun 27, 2014)

Με έστειλαν να δω αυτό το λάθος σε διαδικτυακή μετάφραση και, αν και είναι γνωστό, ίσως αξίζει το νηματάκι του. Πρώτα, το λάθος:

Επί των ημερών Θεοχάρη, σημειώνει το πρακτορείο, η Αθήνα πέτυχε το στόχο της για τα φορολογικά έσοδα και εξέτασε τις επιστροφές φόρου για περίπου 300 πλούσιους φορολογούμενους επιβάλλοντας πρόστιμα 80 εκατομμυρίων ευρώ.
http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/16064...-γιατί-ήθελε-να-ελέγξει-300-πλούσιους-ελληνες

Γενικότερα, *return* είναι *αναφορά, έκθεση, δήλωση, απολογισμός* (An official report or statement submitted in response to a formal demand).

*Tax return* είναι η *φορολογική δήλωση* και *income tax return* η *φορολογική δήλωση εισοδήματος* (αν πρέπει να διευκρινιστεί).

Tax returns in the United States are reports filed with the Internal Revenue Service (IRS) or with the state or local tax collection agency (California Franchise Tax Board, for example) containing information used to calculate income tax or other taxes. Tax returns are generally prepared using forms prescribed by the IRS or other applicable taxing authority.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tax_return_(United_States)

In the United Kingdom, a tax return is a document that must be filed with the HM Revenue & Customs declaring liability for taxation. Different bodies must file different returns with respect to various forms of taxation. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tax_return_(United_Kingdom)

Και στην ελληνική επικαιρότητα:
Ministry of Finances extends tax return submission deadline
Taxpayers must submit their tax return forms online by the 14th of July
www.tovima.gr/en/article/?aid=610084

Το _tax declaration_ δεν είναι λάθος και χρησιμοποιείται συχνά στην Ελλάδα.
https://www.google.gr/search?q="tax+declaration"+site:gr


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 15, 2014)

Άντε πάλι! Και μετά μου λέτε να μη φωνάζω για τους δημοσιογράφους που παριστάνουν τους μεταφραστές. Πάλι από το in.gr.

*Δικαιολογίες Βρετανών που δεν συμπλήρωσαν το έγγραφο επιστροφής φόρου
*Το έγγραφο καταστράφηκε όταν το αυτοκίνητο έπιασε φωτιά. Το μωρό χρησιμοποίησε τα έγγραφα ως χαρτί ζωγραφικής. Ο σκύλος μου έφαγε την αίτηση. Αυτές είναι μερικές μόνο από τις δικαιολογίες των Βρετανών που δεν καταφέρνουν να συμπληρώσουν* τα έγγραφα για την επιστροφή φόρου *πριν παρέλθει η διορία. 

Η βρετανική εφορία έδωσε στη δημοσιότητα τις δικαιολογίες των Βρετανών για τη μη συμπλήρωση των εγγράφων.

Η καλύτερη δικαιολογία ήταν εκείνη μιας γυναίκας: «Νόμιζα ότι δεν χρειαζόμουν τα χρήματα επιστροφής φόρου, επειδή γνώρισα έναν πλούσιο άνδρα, αλλά στη συνέχεια με εγκατέλειψε».

Οι πιο συχνές δικαιολογίες είναι οι εξής:


«Η μαμά μου το κάνει συνήθως αυτό»
«Κλείδωσα την αίτηση στο πορτμπαγκάζ του αυτοκινήτου και το αυτοκίνητο έπιασε φωτιά»
«Το μωρό χρησιμοποίησε τα έγγραφα για να ζωγραφίσει»
«Ο σκύλος μου έφαγε την αίτηση»
«Μπέρδεψα τις προθεσμίες για φορολογικές υποθέσεις»
«Είχα κανονίσει διακοπές στα τέλη Ιουλίου και το ξέχασα»
«Ήμουν στο νοσοκομείο, αλλά αισθάνομαι πολύ καλύτερα τώρα»
«Δεν κατάφερα να πάρω τα στοιχεία για τις απολαβές μου εγκαίρως από τους εργοδότες μου»
«Νόμιζα ότι το είχα ήδη κάνει».
Πέρυσι 650.000 άτομα δεν συμπλήρωσαν την *αίτηση επιστροφής φόρου.*

Μα τι χώρα είναι τέλος πάντων αυτή η Βρετανία! Τους μαλώνει επειδή δεν πάνε να πάρουν την επιστροφή φόρου! Και τι ηλίθιοι αυτοί οι Βρετανοί! Τους επιστρέφουν φόρους και αυτοί λένε χιλιάδες δικαιολογίες για να μην τους πάρουν πίσω. 
Σύμφωνα μ' αυτή τη μετάφραση βέβαια πρέπει να υπάρχει τουλάχιστον μία κάτοικος της Βρετανίας που πίστευε ότι "tax return" σημαίνει ότι το κράτος της βάζει πρόστιμο επειδή δεν πήγε να πάρει την επιστροφή φόρου, αλλά αφού δεν μπόρεσα να βρω το πρωτότυπο κείμενο ούτε γι' αυτό δεν είμαι βέβαιη. Μπορεί το πρωτότυπο να έλεγε "I thought didn't need to file a tax return", και η δημιουργική μετάφραση να το έκανε "δεν χρειαζόμουν τα χρήματα επιστροφής φόρου".


----------



## daeman (Jul 15, 2014)

...
My dog ate the form - lame excuses given for missing tax credits deadline
HM Revenue and Customs reveals the top ten reasons given for missing tax credits renewal deadline
...
Among the dubious explanations, one woman claimed: “I didn't need the money because I'd met a rich bloke, but he dumped me.”
...

~The Telegraph, 8:47PM BST 14 Jul 2014

Η πλάκα όμως είναι σ' αυτό:

Worst excuses for late tax returns revealed by Revenue and Customs
...

The ten worst excuses:
1. My pet goldfish died (self-employed builder)
2. I had a run-in with a cow (Midlands farmer)
3. After seeing a volcanic eruption on the news, I couldn't concentrate on anything else (London woman)
4. My wife won't give me my mail (self-employed trader)
5. My husband told me the deadline was March 31, and I believed him (Leicester hairdresser)
6. I've been far too busy touring the country with my one-man play (Coventry writer)
7. My bad back means I can't go upstairs. That's where my tax return is (a working taxi driver)
8. I've been cruising round the world in my yacht, and only picking up post when I'm on dry land (South East man)
9. Our business doesn't really do anything (Kent financial services firm)
10. I've been too busy submitting my clients' tax returns (London accountant)

~The Telegraph, 1:47PM GMT 02 Jan 2014


I'd go with that South East man, in his yacht around the world (and myself as the one-man play). Jolly good man, what?


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 16, 2014)

Tax credits, λοιπόν! Δεν πρόκειται για επιστροφές φόρου, αλλά στην ουσία για επιδόματα. Επειδή, τι επιστροφή φόρου να πάρει κάποιος που ούτως ή άλλως δεν έχει πληρώσει φόρους; Τα ονομάζουν tax credits, αλλά είναι επιδόματα. Μάλλον χρησιμοποιούν πολύ τον ευφημισμό στην ορολογία του φορολογικού συστήματος οι Βρετανοί. Όπως ο όρος tax return δεν σημαίνει επιστροφή φόρου, αλλά φορολογική δήλωση, ούτε εδώ το tax credit σημαίνει επιστροφή φόρου.

In the United Kingdom, the 'child tax credit’ and ‘working tax credit’ are paid directly into the claimant's bank account or Post Office Card Account. In exceptional circumstances, these can be paid by giro however payments may stop if account details are not provided. A minimum level of child tax credits is payable to all individuals or couples with children, up to a certain income limit. The actual amount of child tax credits that a person may receive depends on these factors: the level of their income, the number of children they have, whether the children are receiving Disability Living Allowance and the education status of any children over 16.
Working tax credit is paid to single low earners with or without children who are aged 25 or over and are working over 30 hours per week and also to couples without children, at least one of whom is over 25, provided that at least one of them is working for 30 hours a week. If the claimant has children however, they may claim working tax credit from age 16 upward, provided that they are working at least 16 hours per week.

Εν ολίγοις, η βελόνα της μετάφρασης έχει κολλήσει στην "επιστροφή φόρου" ό,τι κι αν σημαίνει το πρωτότυπο.


----------



## sarant (Jul 16, 2014)

Ο πεινασμένος καρβέλια ονειρεύεται...


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 1, 2014)

Πολύ χειρότερο το λάθος («επιστροφή φόρου») όταν γίνεται στους υπότιτλους της ταινίας _The Untouchables_ (χτες το βράδυ στη Nova)! Όλος ο κόσμος ξέρει ότι ο Καπόνε φυλακίστηκε για φοροδιαφυγή - άσε που το να παραλείψεις να ζητήσεις επιστροφή φόρου δεν είναι αδίκημα


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2014)

Κοιτάζω τους ερασιτεχνικούς υπότιτλους που κυκλοφορούν στο ίντερνετ (άραγε, οι ερασιτέχνες κλέβουν τους επαγγελματικούς υπότιτλους ή οι επαγγελματίες αντιγράφουν στα τυφλά τους ερασιτέχνες;):

Αγγλικά:
— We are a little in the dark here, but any ideas you may have ...
— Well, actually, yes, sir, I do. And the one I want to try first ... is this: He has not filed a return since 1926.
— A return ...?
— An income tax return.
— Income tax.
— Yes, sir.
— What do you do at the Bureau?
— Oh, I'm an accountant.

Ελληνικά (του ερασιτέχνη, επαναλαμβάνω):
— Δεν έχουμε πολλά στοιχεία ακόμη, αλλά όποια ιδέα έχετε ...
— Μάλιστα, έχω. Κι αυτή που θέλω να δοκιμάσω πρώτη είναι αυτή: Δεν έχει δηλώσει επιστροφή από το 1926.
— Επιστροφή...;
— Επιστροφή φόρου.
— Επιστροφή φόρου.
— Μάλιστα.
— Ποια είναι η αρμοδιότητά σας;
— Λογιστής.

Χασαποταβέρνα...


----------

